# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Thái Lan tự túc?

## Alyaj

Gia đình mình muốn đi Thái Lan. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Thái Lan tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## kimtrungcuong

trước khi qua Thái Lan cần đổi tiền Thái để sinh hoạt

----------


## fiditour6

Hi Bạn
Mình xin hỗ trợ cho bạn một số thông tin khi đi du lịch tự túc Thái Lan.
Đầu tiên bạn phải lựa chọn điểm đến cho mình.
Vd: tuyế́n Bangkok - Pattaya, Bangkok - Huahin, Bangkok - Phuket, Bangkok - Chiang Mai.
Sau khi đã lựa chọn được điểm đến, bạn phải lên chương trình đi cho mình.
Tiến hành book vé máy bay, tham khảo các khách sạn giá rẻ tại Thái Lan. 
Nếu bạn là 1 tính đồ mua sắm thì bạn có thể lựa chọn khách sạn tại gần các khu chợ tại Thái Lan. 
Nếu muốn mua được đồ rẽ và đẹp thì bạn nên đi vào thứ và chủ Nhật, vì 2 ngày này có rất nhiều cửa hàng sale off. 
Nếu bạn đi cả gia đình thì cần chú ý chi phí đi lại. 
Phương tiện di chuyến chính ở Thái Lan có 2 loại: 1 là taxi, 2 là bạn có thể đi bằng xe Tuk Tuk rẻ mà tiện lợi (hao hao xe lam của VN).

Nếu cần tư vấn gì thêm bạn có thể liên hệ: Mr. Toàn 0989844507 or 0907557475
Nguồn: Du lich Thai Lan

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*“Đất nước chùa Vàng”, “thiên đường du lịch”, “thiên đường mua sắm”, “xứ sở của nụ cười thân thiện”… chào đón bạn với những thành phố nhộn nhịp, những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp, những hòn đảo hoang sơ cùng các đền đài và cung điện uy nghi.*

*Di chuyển*

_Việt Nam - Thái Lan_

Các bạn có thể đặt vé từ Sài Gòn hay Hà Nội của các hãng Air Asia, Nok Air. Giá vé khoảng từ 80-160 USD/người khứ hồi, tùy thời gian và tùy hãng. Lưu ý, đặt vé càng sớm giá càng rẻ và đặt vé online rẻ hơn đặt vé tại các đại lý.

_Tại Thái Lan_

Bạn có thể di chuyển từ sân bay Suvarnabhumi đến Bangkok bằng taxi (giá khoảng 350-450Bath); xe bus của sân bay, giá là 150B/người (xuống tầng 1, cửa số 8, bạn sẽ thấy dịch vụ này); xe bus công cộng (tầng 2, cửa số 3).

Di chuyển tại Bangkok bằng xe taxi (chỉ đi khi xe có đồng hồ công tơ mét), tuk-tuk, xe ôm (nhớ trả giá trước khi đi). Di chuyển giữa các thành phố là taxi đường dài, tuk-tuk, sỏng thẻo (giống xe lam ở Việt Nam). Khi đi phải trả giá, nên đi nhiều người chung xe để tránh lạc đường, trường hợp bị lạc thì đưa địa chỉ khách sạn mình ở để tài xế đưa về.

*Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ:*

Bạn nên đặt online, giá sẽ rẻ hơn nhiều so với sang tới nơi mới đặt. Phòng đôi từ 20-25 USD/đêm,bao gồm ăn sáng). Một số khách sạn giá rẻ, dịch vụ tạm ổn được du khách bụi truyền tai như Interhouse, Siam Oriental…

Một số trang web đặt phòng:

http://www.hostelbookers.com/hostels/singapore/

http://www.tripadvisor.com

http://www.travelfish.org 

*Thời gian cho chuyến đi*

Từ tháng 11 - tháng 2 là thời gian du lịch thích hợp nhất. Du lịch ở miền Nam đẹp nhất là từ tháng 3-5, miền Bắc từ tháng 11 - tháng 2. Khách du lịch đến Thái Lan đông nhất vào tháng 12 và tháng 8, ít đến tháng 5, 6, 9. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể kết hợp du lịch vào các dịp lễ, tế như ngày hội “té nước’’ và cũng là năm mới (từ ngày 12-15/4) ngoài ra còn có lễ phóng sinh (tháng 2), lễ Vạn Phật (15/3).

*Ăn gì*

Bạn nên thử các món đặc trưng ở Thái Lan như Tom Yum Goong, Pad Thai, lẩu Thái và chè Thái. Bên cạnh đó, nếu không phải là "tín đồ của món cay", bạn đừng cố thử món ăn của quốc gia này.

Mẹo:  Để tiết kiệm thời gian và chi phí, bạn có thể tranh thủ ăn ở tầng 4 hoặc 5 của các đại siêu thị thường là các trung tâm ăn uống với hàng chục loại đồ ăn, kể cả đồ Việt Nam. Giá các món ở đây khá mềm, thường từ 30.000 - 45.000 đồng là bạn có thể ăn no.

*Mang gì khi đến Thái Lan*

Pasport, USD. Riêng đồng Bath tiêu đến đâu đổi đến đó để tránh phải đổi lại USD trước khi ra sân bay.

Nên mặc quần áo gọn nhẹ phù hợp với nhiệt độ 28-33 độ C. Mang quần áo tắm biển.

Mang theo ô/dù phòng trường hợp mưa.

Đồ dùng cá nhân: thuốc bệnh lý, bàn chải và kem đánh răng (vì chỉ riêng khách sạn 5 sao mới có sẵn).

Sử dụng giày thấp hoặc sandal (quai hậu).

Chuẩn bị 1 túi gọn nhẹ đeo bên mình để cất giữ hộ chiếu, tiền mặt. Không nên để trong phòng khách sạn, đề phòng mất cắp.

Mua sim điện thoại ở sân bay hay các quầy hàng.

_Một số lưu ý tại Thái Lan:_

- Khi đi mua sắm, nhớ mang theo: card của khách sạn, đi giầy gót thấp, ba lô to, 1 chai nước, 1 chiếc ô.

- Khi đi ra khỏi khách sạn, vali để ở phòng nên khóa lại. Chìa khóa phòng luôn luôn gửi lại khách sạn.

- Tôn trọng quy định về xếp hàng.

- Trước khi đi, in sẵn vé máy bay và voucher check in khách sạn.

- Bạn không được hút thuốc và xả rác nơi công cộng, nơi có biển báo cấm vì có thể bị phạt do vi phạm.

*Mua sắm ở đâu?*

Ngoài các khu mua sắm phổ biến như đại siêu thị Platinium, Pantip Plaza, Siam Center, Siam Paragon, Central World… thì các siêu thị khác bạn nên đến đó là Lotus Texaco, Center, Robinson, Big C. Các chợ đêm ở Bangkok như Suan Lum Night bazzar, Patpong, khu Chinatown và chợ Pahurat hay chợ cuối tuần như Chatuchak khá ổn.

*Địa điểm tham quan*

Bên cạnh danh xưng thủ phủ lớn nhất, thành phố đông đúc và nhộn nhịp nhất Thái Lan, Bangkok còn chiêu đãi du khách với các danh thắng nổi tiếng như chùa Phật Ngọc, ngôi chùa có pho tương Phật bằng ngọc cao 66m; chùa Phật Vàng, nơi có bức tượng Phật bằng vàng lớn nhất thế giới; vườn thú Safari World, vườn thú mở tự nhiên lớn nhất thế giới; cung điện hoàng gia Thái với những lá vàng 24 cara dát trên các tháp chùa; cung điện Vimanmek, tòa nhà bằng gỗ teak màu vàng đẹp và lớn nhất thế giới.

Ngoài ra, địa danh này cũng sỡ hữu hàng loạt các địa danh nổi tiếng như bảo tàng quốc gia Thái Lan, hội chợ triển lãm quốc tế Bangkok (BITEC), bảo tàng Jim Thompson House, công viên biển Marine Park, trại rắn, sông Chao Phraya, chợ nổi trên sông ở Damnoen Saduak.

Còn nếu bạn là dân "nghiện" shopping, bạn có thể đến mua sắm tại siêu thị lớn và nổi tiếng như Maboonklong, Trung tâm thương mại thế giới, Gems World - Trung tâm nữ trang lớn nhất thế giới hay Siam Paragon - thiên đường mua sắm của Thái Lan, mới đi vào hoạt động vào cuối năm 2005.

Trừ taxi thuyền ngắm sông và tham gia chợ nổi, các điểm tham quan trên mở cửa từ 9-16h hàng ngày. Giá vé tham quan từ 100-750 Bath.

Khi tham quan Cung điện Hoàng gia, chùa Phật Ngọc, chùa Vàng bạn phải mặc trang phục lịch sự, áo có tay, không đi dép lê, không mặc váy cao quá đầu gối.

Pattaya đón du khách với những đảo san hô vàng còn nguyên vẻ hoang sơ cùng các trò chơi dưới nước như đua mô tô nước, lướt ván, nhảy dù, thám hiểm đại dương, hay thưởng thức những món hải sản độc đáo; làng văn hóa dân tộc Noong Nuch, “vườn địa đàng nơi trần thế”; Tiffany's show với chương trình ca múa nhạc đặc sắc của những diễn viên chuyển đổi giới tính hay Alangkarn với chương trình ca múa nhạc tái hiện lịch sử phát triển của đất nước Thái Lan, được dàn dựng rất hoành tráng, công phu và ấn tượng.

Nếu sử dụng ghế ngồi và tham gia trò chơi trên bãi biển ở Thái Lan thì nên trả giá trước.

Pattayat khá đẹp, tuy nhiên ban đêm không sôi động như Bangkok nên trừ những du khách muốn nghỉ dưỡng, còn lại thường chọn đến tham quan và về trong ngày chứ không ở lại qua đêm.

Nếu chưa “đã” với các bãi biển tuyệt đẹp của Pattayat, Phuket, vùng biển phía nam của Thái Lan được mệnh danh là hòn ngọc phương nam với những bãi cát trắng dài vô tận, những hàng dừa xanh quanh năm, những hòn đảo hoang vắng giữa nước xanh mênh mông là điểm đến tiếp theo của bạn. Các địa danh nổi bật của Phuket là vịnh đá vôi Phang Nga có đảo 007 - phim trường của bộ phim nổi tiếng The man with the golden gun”; đảo Phi Phi, một trong những hòn đảo du lịch sạch và nổi tiếng nhất thế giới.

Chiang Mai thu hút du khách với nét đẹp hoang sơ, khu rừng nguyên sinh lớn nhất thế giới; khu Tam Giác Vàng nhiều truyền thuyết; các ngôi chùa như chùa Cheli Luang, chùa Phra Singh, đặc biệt là chùa Doi Suthep thiêng liêng hay chợ đêm Chiang Mai nổi tiếng đông đúc dọc theo một số dãy phố và lối đi, bên trong các tòa nhà và sân đền.

Ngoài ra, nếu có thời gian, bạn có thể tham quan và khám phá hàng loạt các địa danh khác của Thái Lan như Ko Tarutao, Ko Chang: nơi có những bãi biển hoang sơ, thác nước, những chuyến đi bộ đường dài tuyệt vời và tầm nhìn rất đẹp; quần đảo Similan, địa điểm lặn tốt nhất ở Thái Lan; Koh Tao, một trong những điểm đến phổ biến nhất cho những ai muốn tìm hiểu về bộ môn lặn biển trên thế giới; Ayuthaya, thủ đô thứ hai của Xiêm sau Sukhothai, được thành lập năm 1350 bởi Vua U Thong...



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## thongoc

Mình vừa mới đi Thái Lan về, có vài chia sẻ:
1/ Các bạn nên xem trc hoặc in mẫu điền tờ khai nhập cảnh sau http://baynhe.vn/huong-dan/huong-dan...cac-nuoc-asean
Phần Address in Thai Lan: Ban đầu mình ghi mỗi "hotel" đến cửa bị nhân viên giữ lại ko cho qua, họ bắt điền chính xác tên hotel. Thế là mình bắt chước mấy người Việt điền "Rama Garden" (hình như đó là tên 1 resort), các bạn cứ điền vậy cho nhanh  :Big Grin: 
2/ Trc khi sang Thái mình đăng kí roaming gọi quốc tế từ ở nhà nhưng sang bên đó ko gọi đc, thế nên ko vì lí do kinh doanh phải nhận những cuộc gọi quan trọng các bạn đừng đăng kí roaming làm gì, sang đó ở lối cửa ra sân bay có các quầy of các nhà mạng Thái Lan, họ bán sim điện thoại nhiều lắm! Nên mua sim 3G vào mạng cho tiện, gọi về VN thì sẽ đắt hơn ở nhà gọi điện sang cho mình. Mình mua 1 sim 3G giá 299 bath. Khi mua sim bạn có thể hỏi nhân viên bán sim cách gọi về VN như thế nào hoặc xem trong tờ hướng dẫn (có ghi tiếng Thái & tiếng Anh). Cách gọi thông thường là: gõ mấy số đầu của nhà mạng mua sim (mấy số này trong tờ hướng dẫn sử dụng có ghi, hoặc hỏi nhân viên bán sim) -> 0084 (mã quốc gia VN) -> gõ số ĐT di động cần gọi trong nước nhưng phải bỏ số "0" đằng trc đi. 
3/Chiều về thì các bạn làm thủ tục checkin ở tầng 4 nhé!
4/ Sang đó mình có 1 cậu bạn người Thái Lan, nói tiếng Việt sõi như như người Việt luôn, cậu ấy thuê giúp đoàn hotel 3 sao ở ngoại ô, gần khu chùa Vàng, giá phòng khoảng >300,000đ/ngày. Hotel họ bắt thanh toán theo ngày, mỗi ngày có thể trả phòng rồi gửi hành lí ở quầy lễ tân, đi cả ngày thích thì về thuê tiếp ko thì về lấy hành lí đi chỗ khác thuê.
5/ Sang Thái đồ ăn hơi cay, nên trc khi đi mình mua mì hộp Vifon, qua đó ăn sáng rất tiện, có thể gọi lễ tân mang nước nóng lên rồi đc bữa sáng ngon lành, chứ ăn mì ở hotel cay quá mình ko ăn nổi.
6/ Sang đó nhóm mình chỉ đi taxi thôi, đi taxi ở Thái vừa lên xe cái là đồng hồ taxi bắt đầu tính 35bath rồi, ko phải họ cheat đâu nhé! thông lệ rồi. Taxi đi qua trạm thu phí, nếu phải mua vé thì mình sẽ phải trả tiền vé.
7/ Sang Thái Lan lần rồi mình chỉ đc đc chùa Vàng, khu "Ancient Siam" (khu này đẹp & tuyệt hơn chùa Vàng rất nhiều), mình thấy các tour ở mình ko có địa điểm này, chắc bởi vì nó ko thuộc Bangkok, mà vé vào cũng là 500bath/người. Khu này giống như bảo tàng Dân tộc học ở Hà Nội í, nó là nơi tập hợp các kiến trúc tiêu biểu ở khắp đất nước Thái Lan. Rộng mênh mông, nói chung đi Bangkok ko tới chỗ này thì uổng lắm! Hôm mình đi thì thuê taxi cả ngày, cũng chỉ phải trả họ khoảng 2000bath thôi.
8/ Tới Thái Lan, bạn mình dẫn đi ăn buffet lẩu, wow rẻ, ngon, quá trời thức ăn luôn. Nhưng có 1 lưu ý nhỏ, lần đầu ăn thấy thức ăn lạ nên nhóm tham lấy quá nhiều thức ăn, ăn ko hết cuối cùng phải mang trả bớt. Vì người Thái họ ăn rất sạch, ăn cần nào lấy cần đó, ăn thừa nhiều quá sẽ bị phạt đó.
9/ Về mua sắm mình thấy mọi người mua dầu gọi, sữa tắm, mua dao Thái thì mua ở BigC là rẻ nhất, nó cũng khuyến mại nhiều như BigC Việt Nam.
Nếu mua quần áo & mấy đồ lưu niệm linh tinh thì mua ở chợ Chatuchak (chỉ mở cả ngày vào cuối tuần), nói chung quần áo chợ này nhiều nhưng hàng chợ, kiểu giống như chợ nhà xanh ở Hà Nội í, thi thoảng mới gặp hàng chất 1 tí. Mặc cả ko đc giảm nhiều, nếu mua nhiều thì đc giảm.
Mua quần áo đẹp hơn chút thì mua ở chợ Pratunam.
Có 1 điều tiện lợi là BigC gần Pratunam & gần luôn siêu thị Pratinum Mall nên thoải mái mua sắm bét nhè.
Có rất nhiều quần áo mình ham hố mua về cuối cùng ko mặc đc  :Big Grin:  ưng nhất vẫn là bộ dao Thái mua ở BigC.
Mà siêu thị BigC ở tầng 4 hay tầng 5 gì đó bán đồ ăn, vào đó mua phiếu ăn rồi ra gọi theo phiếu, ăn ko hết thì lấy phiếu trả lại, họ trả tiền thừa cho mình, cơm bán ở đó dễ ăn như cơm Việt vậy.

----------


## hangnt

*Du lịch Thái Lan là một chủ đề rộng lớn vì thế rất khó để gói gọn tất cả vào một bài viết. Do vậy Didau.Org đã tổng hợp thông tin kinh nghiệm Du lịch Thái Lan tự túc từ nhiều nguồn khác nhau cho bạn tham khảo*

_Để đi Thái Lan bạn có 2 lựa chọn đó là đi máy bay từ Hà Nội hoặc Sài Gòn. Cách thứ hai là bạn sẽ bắt xe bus từ Sài Gòn qua Campuchia rồi mới đến Thái Lan_

*Máy Bay đi Bangkok*

Để có vé máy bay giá vé rẻ đi Bangkok bạn nên thường xuyên cập nhật các trang web của các hãng hàng không như Air Asia, Vietjetair, Jetstar và nhiều hãng khác. Cách đơn giản nhất là đăng ký Bản tin của hãng. Mỗi khi thông tin khuyễn mãi, giảm giá họ sẽ gửi mail cho bạn.

Sân Bay tại BangKok có 2 sân bay là Don Mueang và Suvarnabhumi.
Don Mueang là sân bay nội địa và hãng AirAsia khai thác tuyến bay quốc tế nhằm giảm tải cho Suvarnabhumi. Nếu mua vé máy bay của AirAsia thì điểm đến là sân bay Don Mueang.Suvarnabhumi là sân bay quốc tế của các hãng còn lại. Từ Suvarnabhumi vào trung tâm BangKok di chuyển theo Airport Rail Link (SARL City Line) thuận tiện hơn so với Don Mueang. Hãng Vietjetair của nhà ta sẽ đến sân bay này.

*Ngủ tại sân bay*

Nếu bạn đến sân bay Suvarnabhumi vào đêm. Lúc này sẽ khó cho bạn khi vào Bangkok đặt khách sạn, nếu như chưa đặt online trước. Có một cách khá thuận tiện là Ngủ lại sân bay để tiết kiệm chi phí. Sân bay Suvarnabhumi khá rộng và sạch sẽ nên bạn sẽ dễ dàng kiếm được 1 chỗ để ngủ. Tuy nhiên lưu ý là nhiệt độ họ để rất lạnh nên bạn tốt nhất là chuẩn bị túi ngủ. Trước cửa toilet có các điểm lấy nước sạch để uống trực tiếp. Bạn cũng có thể tìm được ổ cắm điện ở gần các ghế ngồi.

*Từ sân bay Suvarnabhumi về Khao San*

Không có xe bus từ sân bay về Khao San đâu!chỉ có một cách duy nhất là đón BTS ( Sky train) đi về Phaythai rồi đón taxi vè Khao San tổng cộng tiền khoảng 140 Bath cho một người còn nếu đi 2 người trở lên thì đón taxi thì hơn. Cách đi chi tiết bằng BTS

Từ sân bay bạn bắt Airport Rail Link về thẳng Airport Link Phaya Thai. Từ Airport Link Phaya Thai chuyển qua đi xe bus như sau: Đi xe bus số 59 từ Phaya Thai đến Democratic Monument hoặc xe bus số 2, số 79 và số 11 từ đường Petchburi đến Democratic Monument. Từ Democratic Monument đến Khao San bằng đi bộ khoảng 3-5 phút.

(có map bản đồ chỉ dẫn + bản đồ du lịch bangkok. Bạn download tại đây: http://www.mediafire.com/download/qw...+Didau.org.rar )

*Từ sân bay Don Muang vào Bangkok*

Từ sân bay bạn ra ngoài sảnh bắt taxi để vào trung tâm Bangkok. Xe chạy sẽ tính tiền bằng đồng hồ, bạn nhớ nhắc lái xe bật đồng hồ. Giá đến trung tâm Bangkok khoảng 200 đến 250 Bath, tuy nhiên bạn trả thêm 50 bạt cho phí đỗ sân bay và 30/40 bạt nếu bạn chọn đi đường cao tốc (highway).

Đi xe bus từ Don Muang vào Bangkok. Cái này mình tham khảo của Baynhe.

Nếu đi tiết kiệm như Bụi thì có thể đi bằng xe buýt sân bay (sang hơn xe buýt bình dân). Đi xe buýt của sân bay Don Muang thì bạn xách đồ lên thoải mái. Từ sảnh đến thì bạn đi bộ tới trạm xe buýt sân bay (xem biển hướng dẫn or hỏi nhân viên). Có tổng cộng 4 tuyến vào trung tâm thành phố Bangkok, cụ thể như sau:

*Route 4: Airport – Silom Rd* 
Tuyến này thích hợp cho bạn nào ở trọ tại khu vực Silom (ví dụ gần phố đèn đỏ Patpong), Chú ý: Xe chạy 24 giờ, lúc nào cũng có xe. 

*Route 29: Airport – Victory Monument – Bangkok Railway Station (Hua Lamphong)*
Tuyến này thích hợp cho bạn nào ở trọ tại phố Khao San road (phải xuống ở trạm Victory Monument) và bạn nào trọ ở khu phố tàu China Town (xuống điểm cuối là nhà ga Hua Lamphong). Chú ý: Xe chạy 24 giờ, lúc nào cũng có xe. 

*Route 10: Airport – Victory Monument – Southern Region Bus Terminal*
Tuyến này thích hợp cho bạn nào ở trọ tại phố Khao San road (phải xuống ở trạm Victory Monument) và bạn nào muốn đi các tỉnh miền nam Thái Lan (xuống điểm cuối là bến xe Southern Region Bus Terminal).

*Route 13: Airport – Sukhumvit Rd. – Eastern Region Bus Terminal*
Tuyến này thích hợp cho bạn nào ở trọ tại Sumkhumvid (phải hỏi nhân viên bán vé để xem đoạn mà bạn cần xuống là đoạn nào, vì đường Sukhimvid khá dài). Điểm cuối của tuyến này là bến xe Eastern Region Bus Terminal (tên khác là bến xe Ekamai) – đây là nơi xuất phát đi thành phố biển Pattaya. Tóm lại, từ sân bay Don Muang muốn bắt xe đi Pattaya thì bạn đi tuyến xe buýt 13 này đến bến Ekamai nhé.

*Từ sân bay Phu Ket về đến Town*

- Đi bus (gọi là airport bus): cái này đi hơi chậm, do phải đón & trả khách. Giá tiền tính theo khoảng cách. Nhưng giá về đến Phuket Town là 90B/người. Xe chạy theo giờ, chuyến cuối lúc 8PM từ sân bay Phuket. (chú ý là ko trả khách ở Patong Beach, mà trả khách ở Phuket Town – gần Big C, từ đây phải đi local bus hoặc taxi về đến khách sạn).

– Đi van: cái này đi nhanh & giá tiền phụ thuộc vào điểm đến. Về Patong Beach / Phuket Town thì 150B/ng. Về Kamala Beach thì 170B/ng. Xe này sẽ trả khách tại đúng khách sạn bạn ở. Tuy nhiên, điều bất tiện là phải chờ đủ 10 người họ mới chạy, ko chạy theo schedule nên có khi phải… chờ mòn mỏi. Và nếu đến Phuket vào chuyến cuối ngày, không còn ng để chờ thì họ sẽ… thỏa thuận giá để đi cho đủ “sở hụi”.

– Đi taxi: giá cũng phụ thuộc vào điểm đến & phải trả giá với tài xế. Nhưng giá về Patong Beach / Phuket Town vào khoảng 500B nên nếu đi từ 3-4 người thì nên đi taxi, khỏi phải chờ đợi.
Nếu đi taxi thì nên đi ra xa khỏi khu vực đón khách của các hãng xe để trả giá. Hoặc qua khu Departure, canh xe taxi nào mới đưa khách ra sân bay thì trả giá sẽ rẻ hơn.

*Đi Thailand bằng xe bus*

Đây là cách đi dễ dàng và ít chi phí, các bạn ở Sài Gòn đi bụi hay chọn cách này. Tôi vẫn tiếc lần đi Cambodia không tính đến việc kết hợp đi Cambodia và Thailand để tiết kiệm chi phí và thời gian. 

Từ Phnom Penh bạn có thể mua vé đi Thái Lan tại hãng xe Virak Bunthan Express Tour . địa chỉ tại:  No. 1Eo, Preah Moha Ksat Triani Kossomak (Ave. 106), 12202 Phnom Penh. Tel 023 998 ​786. Hãng này có xe đêm đi Siem Reap và Thái Lan.Hãng xe Sorya: chỉ có duy nhất 1 chuyến 6h30 am. Đi xe ngày thì theo mình là lãng phí thời gian và mệt. Nhưng ai thích đi ngày thì có thể chọn Sorya (hãng này có văn phòng ở Sài Gòn, có thể liên hệ mua vé luôn từ Sài Gòn).Xe Kampuchea Ankor: có chuyến 21 giờ, 21 giờ 30, 12h30 đêm. Giá vé 23 USDMột công ty du lịch bạn có thể tham khảo qua về mua vé đi Bangkok. Giá vé không chênh nhiều, bù lại còn được công ty tư vấn nhiệt tình về đi lại. Đôi khi giá còn rẻ hơn chính hãng từ 2-4$/vé (nếu mua từ 3 vé trở lên). Cty CTT Net Travel & Tour (#223 Eo, Sisowat Quay, Khan Doun Penh, Phnompenh – Tel: +855-23-217 217, 23-218 218 – email: ctt_travel@online.com.kh – Mrs. Seak Lang) Thú vị hơn là chị chủ của hãng này là người Việt rất nhiệt tình.

Xe chạy 7 tiếng rưỡi sẽ đến cửa khẩu Poipet – Aranya Prathet, qua khỏi Poipet (Cambodia) bạn đi tìm giấy Arrival card điền thông tin để qua Aranyaprathet(Thái Lan). Khi rời xe Cam, nhà xe sẽ dán cho bạn 1 miếng decal để nhà xe bên Thái nhận diện khách, khi qua Thái sẽ đổi xe minivan vì bên Thái chạy xe bên tay trái giống như nước Anh, do đó ngược với Việt Nam và Cambodia. Minivan trắng bên Thái chạy đường cao tốc rất nhanh, nhưng cảm giác vẫn an toàn. Có thể nó sẽ thả bạn ở Victory Monument hoặc tại nơi bạn ở luôn.

Một kinh nghiệm khác: Từ Siem reap thì có khá nhiều giờ và bạn có thể ra agency ở đó mua vé. 2 chuyến 2.30am và 6.30am là đắt nhất vì sẽ đi van ( xe 15 chỗ) đến Poipet và một cái van khác từ cửa khẩu thái vào Bangkok, giá là $14. Các chuyến khác rẻ hơn vì sẽ đi bus đến poipet và cũng sẽ là van vào bangkok, giá là $11. Mình đi chuyến 6.30 và đến bangkok khoảng 3h chiều. Ở cửa khẩu chẳng có vấn đề gì cả, bạn cứ hùng dũng mà đi chả ai làm hại gì mình. Nhà xe sẽ dán cho bạn một cái sticker màu để khi qua biên giới nhà xe bên thái nhận ra. Mất nhiều tg nhất là ở cửa khẩu vì thường đông và bọn nhà xe sẽ cho mình ngồi chờ ở một quán ăn gần cửa khẩu sau khi đã vào thái. Sẽ mất khoảng tiếng rưỡi 2 tiếng ở đó. Nếu ko thì tầm 1h bạn đã đến bangkok rồi.

*Từ Thái Lan về Cambodia bằng đường bộ*

Khi đi xe minivan từ biên giới Campuchia về Bangkok bạn xin card visit để liên hệ khi về. Có thể bọn này sẽ đón bạn tận nơi bạn ở. Xe sẽ đưa bạn về bến xe nào bên Campuchia thì không rõ, nhưng khi dừng bạn nên hỏi ra bến xe có xe Sorya, mua vé về Việt Nam vào sáng hôm sau (nếu bạn ngủ tại biên giới).
Bạn chọn nhiều hình thức đi để ra trạm Bus Terminal ở Mochit. Xe bus (2 104 134 145 159), cái trạm đó tên là Mochit (bên đó đọc là Maw-chit-Xo) chứ không phải nằm ngay BTS Mochit chỗ Chatuchak. Xong đến quầy 30 phía trong mua vé (223 bath 2012) đi Poipet, giờ xe chạy bên dưới. Sau khi làm thủ tục hải quan ở Poipet, bắt tuktuk (khoảng100-150 bath) ra Sorya Transportation hoặc Kampuchea (nói là nó biết), mua vé về PhnomPenh. Từ Phnom Penh về Việt Nam thì ok rồi 



Giờ xe Bus chạy đi cửa khẩu Campuchia Trạm Bus Terminal o MOchit
Một kinh nghiệm khác: Nếu từ Bangkok về PhnomPenh bằng đường bộ bạn đừng ra Mochit xa lắm, bạn ra Victory Monument, hỏi xe đi RongKluea (đây là chợ biên giới Thái – Cam) giá vé là 230 Bath/1ng. Sau đó bạn làm thủ tục xuất cảnh Thái và nhập cảnh Cam, sau đó bắt xe ôm (2 ng 1 xe cũng đc chỉ khoảng 20 Bath 1 xe thôi) đi đến bến xe Campuchia Angkor Express bắt bus về Phnompenh giá tầm 9$ /1 ng. Lưu ý là hãng này chỉ có night bus thôi nha. Còn nếu mún đi bus ban ngày thì bắt Free Shuttle Bus ngay khi ra khỏi Hải quan Cam, nó sẽ chở bạn tới Bus Terminal mua vé đi PP là 15$/1 ng.

----------


## hangnt

*Từ Bangkok đi các tỉnh*

Trước hết phải nói qua là tại Bangkok có 2 trạm trung chuyển chính là: Phaya thai và siam là hai trạm trung chuyển chính ở BK, từ đó bạn có thể đi khắp Bangkok.

_Airport – Hualamphong ( Nhà ga )_ 

1.Bạn đi Airport Link đến Makkasan ( 20p)

Từ Makkasan chuyển Petchburi MRT (15p ) đến thẳng Hualumphong ( Nhà ga ). Từ trạm Makkasan bạn phải đi bộ qua đường mới thấy Petchburi MRT, nếu bạn có nhiều hành lý thì sẽ vất vả. http://bangkokairporttrain.com/time-table-route.html

2. Nếu không thì bạn ở Airport Level 1 tìm xe bus AE4 từ Airport về thẳng Hualamphong.

http://bangkok.sawadee.com/airport/t…rt_Shuttle_Bus

Bangkok – Chiang Mai ( bằng tàu lửa )
Bạn đến BKK 13:00, khoảng hơn 1 tiếng là hơn 14:00 mới đến nhà ga thì bạn có thể chọn những chuyến tàu lửa đi Chiang Mai từ BKK dưới đây. http://www.sawadee.com/transfer/train-north.htm

_Từ Chiang Mai – Pai_

1.Bạn có thể chọn minivan của hãng tư nhân như Green bus, Bus to go!?

Vừa rồi mình đón 1 minivan ở ngã 3 Ban Mae Malai từ Fang về, minivan này không dán logo tiếng Anh mà chỉ tiếng Thái. Hỏi Tài xé thì nói là Bus to go !? Xe Toyota đời mới và đẹp.

2.Bus tại Chiang Mai Arcade Terminal.

_Từ Pai – Ayuthaya_

Tốt hơn là bạn về Chiang Mai rồi mới bắt tàu lửa đi Ayuthaya.

Nếu nói vậy thì bạn phải lên plan và timetable của mình như sau :

1. Đến Chiang Mai bằng tàu lửa rồi thì mua vé ngay từ Chiang Mai về Ayuthaya bằng tàu lửa.

*Bangkok đi Pattaya*

Từ BKK đi Pattaya có thể đón bus. Tham khảo link sau: http://www.pattayabus.com/?page_id=1559&lang=en
Có thể đi từ bến xe bus gần ga Ekamai, hoặc Mochit. Đi BTS tới ga Ekamai, ra cổng Exit số 2, đi bộ vài chục mét là tới bến xe. Mỗi 30 phút có 1 chuyến, giá vé là 124 bạt. Chạy khoảng 2h tới bến Pattaya.

Từ Pattaya về BKK cũng tương tự.

Pattaya tạm chia ra làm 3 khu: North, Center, South. Ở khu South, chiều tối ra Walking Street khá gần, Walking Street về đêm dày đặc các Go-go bar. Tối muốn đi xem show thì tới Alcazar. Muốn đi ra đảo Coral thì đi hết Walking Street là tới bến tàu. Đi tàu ra đảo hết 30 bạt/người. Nếu muốn đi thăm thú đảo thì lên tàu bên tay phải, sẽ đi tới cầu cảng trung tâm đảo Coral, từ đó có thể đi tới khắp đảo Coral. Nếu lên tàu bên tay trái sẽ tới thẳng bãi tắm Tae Wan gì, là bãi tắm lớn nhất trên đảo.

Nếu bạn định đi Pattaya từ Sân bay thì nên đi từ sân bay Suvarnabhumi sẽ tiện lợi hơn. Nếu từ Dong Muang đi Pattaya, bạn có thể đi taxi đến bến xe Mochit rồi đi bus đi.

2. Đến Pai bằng minivan rồi thì mua vé ngay từ Pai về Chiang Mai.
3. Đến Ayuthaya thì khỏe rồi, bạn có thể đi tàu lửa hay minivan, bus về BKK thoải mái.
4. Cá nhân mình khuyên bạn đi tàu lửa, dù sao sự an toàn cao hơn đi xe bus và ngồi ngủ thoải mái. Tàu lửa Thái lan rất sạch sẽ.

*Mua sắm ở Bangkok*

Ghi nhớ: tất cả các shop và siêu thị chỉ mở cửa từ khoảng 10-10h30 sáng (một số ít có thể mở từ 9h30), đừng đi sớm quá mà phải đứng ngoài chờ. Chợ thì mở sớm hơn.

– Quần áo bình dân, trang sức bình dân, đồ điện tử: Pratunam. Khu này có hàng lố đại siêu chợ chen chúc nhau bán quần áo và trang sức bình dân; hầu như không niêm yết giá nhưng cũng ít nói thách. Đại siêu thị Platinium cũng khá ổn, có máy lạnh, giá cao hơn Pratunam. Pantip Plaza thì quá nổi tiếng rồi, bán linh kiện máy tính, đồ điện tử.

– Quần áo và trang sức cao cấp, đồ gia dụng cao cấp: Siam. Khu này có chuỗi siêu thị sang trọng, đẹp, mua thì chắc ít nhưng đáng để ngắm như Siam Center, Siam Paragon, Central World. Có đủ các loại hàng hiệu trên thế giới ở đây: Marks and Spencer, CK, Zara, Next, Miss 60, Guess, MNG, Axara. Khu này rộng lắm, đi cứ gọi là mỏi cả cẳng, nhìn cứ gọi là mờ cả mắt.

– Có thể xem thêm hàng cao cấp ở The Emporium, Terminal21 khu Sukhumvit

– Các khu siêu thị lớn: có thể thấy trên bản đồ, ở nhiều nơi có tập trung vài ba siêu thị, dễ dàng đi bộ từ siêu thị nọ tới siêu thị kia. Một siêu thị không thể không đến là MBK, bán hằm bà lằng từ quần áo, trang sức, đồ gia dụng, nội thất cao cấp và trung bình, đồ điện tử, và các đồ trang trí rất xinh xẻo đáng yêu, bán ở tầng trên cùng, giá rẻ.
Các siêu thị khác rất nên đến (mỗi loại có vài ba cái ở Bangkok, vị trí đều ghi rõ trên bản đồ): Lotus Texaco, Center, Robinson, Big C

– Chợ cuối tuần Chatuchak, cũng có trên bản đồ luôn. Rất nhiều đồ trang trí nhà cửa và trang sức (đặc biệt là bạc). Đẹp và hơi đắt tí (mặcdù chợ thì khá là bình dân). Chị em đừng có nhìn đồ sứ đồ gỗ đồ sắt thích quá khuân về là chết tiền quá cước đó. Mở cửa từ khoảng 8h-18h thứ 6,7,CN (riêng thứ 6 là bán buôn). Từ trung tâm Bangkok đi Chatuchak nên đi bằng Skytrain (tàu điện trên không), vừa nhanh vừa bổ vừa rẻ. Mỗi tội phải xếp hàng nếu đi vào giờ cao điểm thôi. Trạm Mochit, giá 45baht/người.

– Patpong: chợ họp hàng đêm, đi để ngắm thôi, toàn hàng giả bằng giá hàng thật. tất nhiên nếu biết mặc cả thì cũng được.

– Chinatown và chợ Pahurat: bác nào mua linh kiện ôtô, xe máy ko thể không đến đây nhá. Nhưng lưu ý là cuối tuần hầu như chợ này nghỉ, ít tiệm mở cửa bán hàng (thế mới ngược đời)

– Khao San Road: bán nhiều đồ “dân tộc”, đồ bạc, quần áo,nhà hàng, bar…

*Clip hay về mọi cảm xúc khi bạn đi Du lịch Thái Lan*




*Ăn uống*

– Ở tất cả các siêu thị, trung tâm, Tầng 4 hoặc 5 thường là các food town với hàng chục loại đồ ăn, kể cả đồ Việt Nam; có đủ đồ tráng miệng và đồ uống. Nói chung tầm 40-60k/người là ăn ngon; rẻ hơn cũng được. Hầu như thanh toán bằng coupon, mua coupon khi vào ăn và nếu ko tiêu hết có thể refund ngay tại trận.
– Cuối ngày nên làm vài ba cốc sữa chua và 1 chai La Vie ở Seven 11 (chuỗi minimart có ở khắp nơi trong Bangkok, giá rẻ, mở cửa tới 23h đêm hàng ngày) về khách sạn ăn, bổ sung vitamin.
– Trên đường đi bộ có thể mua hoa quả bán trên phố, ngon bổ rẻ và mát (hơi bẩn tí đã sao, vẫn còn sạch hơn VN chán vạn)
– Kem ở Thái rất ngon
– Cá nướng và 1 số món Thái trước CentralWorld rất nổi tiếng và nhộn nhịp.

*Khách sạn tại Bangkok*

Chỗ ở là rất quan trọng khi bạn du lịch tại Thái Lan nói chung và Bangkok nói riêng. Vì chỗ ở sẽ liên quan đến đi lại. Bạn nên chọn những chỗ ở gần nơi công cộng để dễ đi lại. Ở Bangkok tình trạng kẹt xe là thường xuyên Vì vậy đa số mọi người khuyên ở những nơi gần line BTS. Một số khu vực nên ở, phân theo mục đích và sở thích của bạn.

Khu Khao San Road – là khu phố Tây, ồn ào, náo nhiệt, gần Hoàng Cung. Nhưng là khu Bangkok cũ, ko có các phương tiện đi lại công cộng.Khu Sukhumvit / Siam – là khu tập trung các shopping mall, khu trung tâm giải trí cao cấp, là trục đường chính của các loại phương tiện công cộng như TBS, MRTKhu Pratunam – là khu chợ sỉ bán quần áo, phụ kiện… phù hợp với những bạn thích shopping hoặc đi buôn hàng.Khu Chinatown gần khu Khao San Road, nên về vị trí cũng tương tự. Nghĩa là nằm ở khu Bangkok cũ, ko gần các trạm tàu hay phương tiện công cộng. Nhưng bù lại có đồ ăn ngon. 

Nhiều người nói ở gần các line BTS sẽ tiện cho di chuyển và tiết kiệm hơn là đi Taxi và tuk tuk. Nếu bạn định tự đi khắp Bangkok thì ở gần BTS, còn nếu thích chuyên khu thì lựa chọn theo danh mục trên.

Một kênh đặt phòng uy tín và tiện lợi mà mình hay dùng đó là trang Agoda. Bạn có thể tham khảo một số khách sạn tại BangKok và Thái Lan tại đây.

Các bạn có ý định đi Safari world, Grand Palace hay Siam Ocean World… thì book trước qua trang www.hotels2thailand.com ; giá rẻ hơn mua trực tiếp, thường có xe đưa đón. Thấy mọi người đi nhiều rùi đều recommend trang này.

Một khách sạn tại Bangkok bạn có thể tham khảo, đó là Khách Sạn Opera ở Số 16, Ngõ 11 (Soi 11), Đường Petchaburi, cách Pratunam khoảng 0.7km; Big C+ central world 1km; cách BTS Ratchathewi khoảng 0.4km; nằm ở ngõ có nhiều cơ quan gì đó của Thái, rất yên tĩnh và an toàn; đầu ngõ là 1 family mart; phòng ốc sạch đẹp, có bồn tắm; giá chấp nhận được (800b 1 đêm cho phòng giường đôi ở tầng 1, tầng trên sẽ là 900B) nhân viên thân thiện, nhiệt tình. www.operathailand.com

ARNOMA Hotel ở khu SIAM, ngay gần là các khu mua sắm nổi tiếng như Central World, Big C, Platinum, chợ điện tử, Siam Pragon, Siam Central….và nhiều khu vực mua sắm khác.

----------


## hangnt

*Thăm quan và Chỗ vui chơi tại Bangkok*

Wat Ratchapradit Sathitmahasimaram: Nằm ở phía Bắc công viên Saran Rom, ngôi chùa tương đối nhỏ này xây dựng vào thời kỳ vua Rama IV. Nơi này trước đây là vườn cà phê của Hoàng gia trong thời kỳ vua Rama III trị vì. Một điểm thú vị trong ngôi chùa này là Phra Wihan Luang – phòng hình ảnh Hoàng gia – có bức bích họa miêu tả “Nghi lễ Hoàng gia trong 12 tháng” và huyền thoại về mặt trăng khuyết.

Chùa Ratchabophit: Chùa nằm trên đường Fuang Nakhon gần Wat Pho do vua Rama V xây dựng năm 1869.
Chùa Mahathat: Ngôi chùa cổ này xây dựng trong thời kỳ vua Rama I. Gần đại học Thammasat, chùa là nơi tọa lạc của Học viện Phật giáo Mahachulakongkron, một trong hai nơi giảng dạy Phật giáo lớn nhất Thái Lan.

Công trình tưởng niệm vua Rama I: Xây dựng để kỷ niệm 150 thành lập Bangkok năm 1932, công trình nằm ngay dưới Phathom Boromrachanuson về phía Bangkok. Vua Rama I là vị vua đầu tiên trong Hoàng tộc Chakri, đã thành lập Bangkok là thủ đô của vương quốc Siam.

Công trình tưởng niệm vua Rama III: Công trình do Khoa mỹ thuật xây dựng năm 1990 đối diện với Wat Ratchanatdaram. Tượng đài bằng đồng, lớn hơn người thật một nửa, đang ngồi trên ngai vàng.

Tượng vua Rama VI: Nằm đối diện công viên Lumphini, tượng do giáo sư Corado Feroci chạm khắc.

Vườn thú Safari World: Safari World là điểm tham quan hấp dẫn mà du khách không thể bỏ qua trong các chuyến du lịch đến Thái Lan. Đây là vườn thú mở tự nhiên lớn nhất châu Á với hơn 75 loài động vật có vú, 300 loài chim đến từ châu Phi và châu Á cùng các loài động vật đặc

Wat Sunhat và chiếc đu khổng lồ: Điểm nổi bật của Chùa Sunhat nằm trên đưởng Bamrung Muang là những bích họa ở nhà nguyện chính được vẽ vào thế kỷ thứ 19. Chùa mở cửa hàng ngày từ 9 giờ sáng đến 5 giờ chiều. Chiếc đu khổng lồ độc đáo ở ngoài chùa đã có lần được dùng vào việc tế lễ Bà la môn từ lâu đã ngưng hẳn. Nhiều cửa hàng gần chiếc đu khổng lồ này có bán rất nhiều lễ vật của Phật giáo.

Lâu đài Suan Pakkard: Trên đường Si Ayutthaya. Khu phức hợp gồm năm kiểu nhà của Thái nằm trong một khu vườn thật đẹp chứa đựng bộ sưu tập quan trọng gồm các đồ cỗ Châu Á. Gian triển lãm làm bằng sơn mài được trang trí với các bích họa dát vàng lá lộng lẫy vào cuối thời kỳ Ayutthaya.

Học viện Tưởng niệm Hoàng hậu Saovabha: Nằm gần Bệnh viện Chulalongkorn ở góc đường Henri Dunant và Rama IV Roads, Học viện chuyên về nuôi rắn có một bộ sưu tập rắn độc được lấy nọc sản xuất huyết thanh vô giá nhằm điều trị người bị rắn cắn hằng ngày.

Sở thú Dusit: Nằm cạnh Quảng trường Hoàng gia, Thảo cầm viên cổ nhất Bangkok có bộ sưu tập các loại động vật có vú thông thường ở Châu Phi, Châu Á và các loài chim sinh sống trong vườn kiểng.

Ban Kamthieng: Nằm trong vườn của Siam Society trên đường Sukhumvit Soi 21 (Asoke), công trình xây theo kiểu bắc Thái có 200 năm tuổi này chứa đựng bộ sưu tập các nông cụ truyền thống nông dân và ngư dân sử dụng.

Công viên Siam: Nằm trong khu ngoại ô Minburi, cách cầu vượt Lat Phrao khoảng 30 phút về phía đông, công viên nước giải trí này có biển nhân tạo tao sóng, xóay nước, và các đường trượt từ tháp cao. Các điểm vui chơi phụ bao gồm sân chơi trẻ em, chuồng chim, thảo cầm viên mở và vườn thực vật.

Sở thú và trại cá sấu: Đây là trại cá sấu lớn nhất thế giới, có trung tâm nuôi dạy bảo tồn động vật hoang dã, có cả bảo tàng khủng long.

Trại Rắn: Là nơi có nhiều loại rắn độc như rắn hổ mang, rắn lục…

Thế giới Mơ – Dream World: Nằm ở cây số 7 đường Rangsit-Ongkharak, công viên theo chủ đề này gồm có một quảng trường kiểu Châu Âu, vùng đất thu nhỏ và những chuyến đi trên xe thật hào hứng.
Mua sắm, giá cả

Trung tâm mua sắm Emporium: là khu thương mại cao cấp. Hàng hoá rất đẹp, mẫu mã độc đáo nhưng giá cả hơi cao.

Emporium Shopping Mall cung ứng các nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng với giá đặc biệt. Đây là trung tâm mua sắm thời trang và đắt tiền có các cửa hàng bán nhiều loại sản phẩm đặc biệt giúp bạn có thể mua đủ mọi thứ tại một nơi mà thôi. Eporium có các cửa hiệu hàng thời trang, quán cà phê, siêu thị, các cửa hàng sách và một số nhà hàng bán thức ăn ngon. Các bạn cũng đừng quên làm thủ tục hoàn thuế VAT khi mua hàng tại các siêu thị hoặc trung tâm thương mại.

Trung tâm mua sắm Central World: Qu‎ý ‎ khách có thể tìm được các nhãn hiệu trên toàn cầu được bày bán tại các cửa hàng thời trang hàng đầu của thành phố và các hiệu áo quần thời trang nhất có đủ các loại hàng hóa cho lối sống xa xỉ, cùng với hiệu sách, quán ăn dành cho khách sành điệu và những địa điểm hấp dẫn đặc biệt khác. Bằng hệ thống tàu trên không BTS thật sạch sẽ và đáng tin cậy quý khách dể dàng đi đến hầu hết các khu phức hợp mua sắm, nơi toàn bộ đều được điều hòa không khí và đi lại thật dễ dàng.

----------


## hangnt

*Lưu ý khi du lịch Thái Lan*

1. Luôn mang theo hộ chiếu bên người, giắt vào chỗ sâu – kín – nhất, không để chung với tiền bạc hoặc những giấy tờ hay rút ra rút vào khác.

2. Ghi sẵn điện thoại của Đại sứ quán VN tại Thai Lan, phòng khi xảy ra trường hợp không mong muốn.
Hoặc liên lạc với TAT (cơquan quản lý du lịch ở Thái Lan),
Địa chỉ ĐSQ VN tại Thái Lan: 83/1 Wireless Road,Pathumwan, BKK 10330;
Tel: 0-2251-5836-7-8; Fax: 0-2251-7203; Email: vnembassy@bkk.a-net.net.th.

3. Xuống sân bay bạn nên đến các info centre xin ngay bản đồ cùng các thông tin du lịch…

4. Trước các trung tâm mua sắm hay có một số người lạ giới thiệu mình đi chùa này kia linh thiêng, sau đó thì hướng dẫn tiếp đi mua đồ nữ trang, vải vóc…(mục đích chính). Nên từ chối từ đầu. Họ ko làm gì hại mình nhưng làm mình tốn thời gian đi vòng vòng mà ko được gì.

5. BK vào giờ peak hour 7-9h sáng, 5-7h tối rất đông đúc, hay kẹt xe, tàu, bus nếu có con nhỏ nên tránh di chuyển nhiều vào giờ này.

6. Một số trang web đặt tour uy tín tại Thái được nhiều người Comments tốt:
http://www.hotels2thailand.com

Dịch vụ vẩn chuyển: www.belltravelservice.com/routes_rates.php
Xem thông tin trên web nhé, có đầy đủ giờ và giá cả.

7. Đổi tiền Bath, bạn nên đổi tiền Đồng Sang USD, đến Bangkok thì đổi lại ra Bath. Như vậy sẽ tiết kiệm hơn.

8. Hoàng cung là một điểm rất đáng để đi xem, đẹp và rộng, xem cũng hết 1 buổi. Khi vào Hoàng cung, đền, chùa, lưu ý nên mặc quần dài, váy qua đầu gối, không được “hở” nhiều quá, không được mặc quần legging.

9. Khi đi mua sắm, nhớ mang theo: card của khách sạn (lúc về chỉ cần đưa cho lái xe, đỡ giải thích nhiều), đi giầy gót thấp (tốt nhất là giầy thể thao loại nhẹ), ba lô to (có thể khóa lại bằng 1 chiếc khóa con, quảng cáo tí xíu: Shop Tôi Đi có bán khóa ba lô nhé), 1 chai nước, 1 chiếc ô (một ngày có thể nhiều lần mưa và nắng xen kẽ nhau).

10. Nếu ở guest house: Khi đi ra khỏi khách sạn, vali để ở phòng nên khóa lại. Chìa khóa phòng luôn luôn gửi lại khách sạn. Buổi tối trước khi về Khách Sạn nên mua hẳn chai nước to mà uống cho thỏa thích, đừng uống đồ trong tủ lạnh của khách sạn, đắt gấp 3

11. Gọi điện: có thể mua sim và thẻ, bán ở khắp nơi, khoảng hơn 100k là có thể gọi về Việt Nam rồi (tất nhiên với số tiền ấy chỉ gọi được vài phút thôi, giá 38baht/phút, mắc quá), mua sim ở 7eleven rẻ hơn ở sân bay.

12. Đặc biệt: đừng thấy ai đồng hương xứ mình bắt chuyện mà nói nha, đã có trường hợp bị lừa đảo rồi, và Indian hoặc Tây cũng vậy, ai bắt chuyện hỏi mình từ đâu đến, muốn xem tiền VND kêu mình móc tiền VND ra cho họ xem là họ lừa gạt mình hết tiền đó.

----------


## hangnt

*Dưới đây là một số chia sẻ kinh nghiệm của các bạn đi du lịch bụi Thái Lan và Campuchia có chia sẻ*

*From: Buta – Chia sẻ 1 số kinh nghiệm sau chuyến đi Cam – Thai*

1. Nói không với tiêu cực: Khi làm thủ tục xuất cảnh Cam ở khẩu Poipet, và nhất là nhập cảnh Cam ở cửa khẩu Trat (phía bên Thái) thì hải quan Cam cực kỳ phiền nhiễu, đòi tiền trắng trợn: ~50k VND cho mỗi người. Nhóm của mình đã phải lớn tiếng cãi nhau với tụi hải quan và đợi cả nửa tiếng tụi nó mới cho qua. Các bạn VN mình tuyệt đối ko nên cho tiền hải quan vì sẽ thành tiền lệ cho các đoàn sau, chịu khó tốn thời gian 1 chút, trước sau gì tụi hải quan cũng phải đóng dấu cho mình. Chú ý kiểm tra các dấu xuất, nhập cảnh, tờ khai đầy đủ vì nhiều khi tụi nó quê làm thiếu cho mình sẽ khó khăn sau này. KHÔNG nói tiếng Việt với tụi hải quan Cam, chỉ nên nói bằng tiếng Anh và lớn tiếng để nhiều người nghe được.

2. Nếu bị mất passport tại Campuchia thì không có gì phải lo lắng. Lên ĐSQ Vietnam tại Phnompenh sẽ không giải quyết được gì, vì nếu muốn các bạn sẽ phải ở lại tối thiểu khoảng 2 tuần và đóng 60$ để làm giấy thông hành về lại VN. Các bạn có thể dễ dàng mua vé xe của các hãng: Khainam, Kumho, Soyra và đóng cho phụ xe 20$ để họ liên hệ với xe ôm ở biên giới cho mình, về lại VN bằng đường tiểu ngạch khá dễ dàng, ko bị kiểm tra gì nhiều.

3. Có rất nhiều hãng xe chạy tuyến VN – Phnompenh – VN, mình đã đi của Sapaco, Soyra, Khai Nam thì chất lượng same same như nhau, mà mình thích đi của Khainam hơn vì trạm dừng chân của hãng này rất lớn, và cơm nấu rất ngon (40 – 50k/phần). Giá vé là 10$, ngày thường ko biết có rẻ hơn ko. Và hãng này có nhận vận chuyển hàng từ Phnompenh về VN (giá cả thỏa thuận tùy loại hàng).

4. Với gu của mình, thích đông vui nhưng không quá ồn ào và xô bồ thì ko nên ở ngay con đường Khaosan (Bangkok) vì ở đây có chợ đêm, rất ồn ào và xô bồ. Nên ở đường Rambuttri, con đường này khá lớn và dài hơn cả đường Khao San, tập trung rất nhiều các quán ăn, bar, massage, mini mart, guesthouse giá cả dao động từ 250B/room trở lên. Mình ở Secret garden ở cuối đường, phòng sạch sẽ, giá fan room là 400B, aircon là 600B (phòng 2 người), 3 người là 700B.

5. Nếu ai là tín đồ của mua sắm thì ko thể ko đến chợ Pratunam, hầu hết các shop thời trang dạng khu Lê Văn Sỹ ở SG mình là qua đây lấy đồ. Giá ở đây rất rẻ, 1 cái áo kiểu ở VN đang thịnh hành mấy em teen thích mặc chưa tới 50k/cái. Còn nếu muốn ngắm nghía các shooping center thì mình recommend ghé SIAM CENTER, mình cực thích các shop ở đây, ko phải vì đồ bày bán mà vì cách trang trí và sắp xếp của họ, cực kỳ sáng tạo và đẹp, mỗi một 1 là kiểu trang trí riêng, nếu ai yêu nghệ thuật thì rất nên đến đây để xem. Còn mấy cái Central World, MBK, Big C thì chả nên ghé làm gì, linh tinh giống dạng Parkson của mình. Ở Central World thì được cái tầng Food Court và cái quảng trường dưới chân là hay.

6. KOCHANG không có gì quá đặc sắc, nếu nói về biển thì thua biển Vietnam mình, nhưng cũng có cái thú vị riêng, mình ở cả khu White Sand và Lonely Beach rồi thì thấy ở Lonely Beach thích hơn: giá phòng rẻ hơn, khách sạn đẹp hơn, bar vui hơn. Nếu có nhiều thời gian thì cũng nên ở White Sand, dọc bãi biển có các nhà hàng khá lãng mạn, giá cả ko quá mắc, có quán bar bãi biển chơi nhạc hay, ngồi phì phèo shisha rất thú. Giá khách sạn tại White Sand thì nhỉnh hơn dưới Lonely Beach chút (400B/phòng trở lên – 3 người), ở dưới kia thì mình recommend 1 vài cái như sau: Paradise Cottage: 500 – 1000B/room (private bath room), Magic Garden: 500 – 700B/room, Stone Free: 250B/room (share bath room), mình rất thích cài này, giá rẻ, sạch sẽ, và đặc biệt rất có phong cách, tối có chơi nhạc sống ở dưới nhà hàng nữa. Nhất quyết phải ghé bar Ting Tong, cực vui, giá nước lại rất rẻ (beer: 50B, coke: 40B) , hàng đêm có chơi nhạc sống rất náo nhiệt. Nên thuê xe máy để tiện sử dụng và chay đi tham quan các nơi trên đảo, đường trên đảo là đường đèo, ôm cua rất phê, 1 bên là núi, 1 bên là biển kiểu đèo Hải Vân bên mình.

*Lưu ý: Bạn nào có kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Bụi Thái Lan có thể chia sẻ ngay tại đây cho mọi người tham khảo*

----------

